# Keeping them away from the water dispenser?



## MyBaby'sSmile (Dec 5, 2003)

We have a floor model water cooler dispenser. The hot is turned off and doesn't work, but ds loves to go over and press the cold water and let it run. I've tried putting a little table in front of it but now that he can climb that just adds to his fun. I've moved the thing into another room but I use it so much through the day for cooking etc. it is a pain to have it that far away. Is there something I can do to make it not work until I want it too? He just is not old enough to understand that it has to be left alone. It is too much fun for him!


----------



## seemfrog (Mar 30, 2006)

sorry, I don't have a solution for you, but my boys love ours too. We have just told them so many times (they are now 22 months) that they know we don't want them doing it, but once in a while they'll try to fill their closed sippy cups. We don't hang out that much in the kitchen, so that helps. You could get a temporary other type that stays on the counter or something...?


----------



## dawncayden (Jan 24, 2006)

We had the same problem. I first started letting him help me fill my glass, and I'd say, 'more...more...ok thank you, thats enough' and about an hour later we would fill it again. I was drinking lots of water







which is good anyway. Now we just give him a glass of his own and he fills it about an inch, then goes and sits in his chair and drinks it, then gets back up and fills it again...over and over. Its great that he loves water so much, and drinks a fair amount. Sometimes the glass gets emptied onto the floor, and then I say, 'ok all done then', and the glass is taken away.

So to sum it up, I just had to meet his water play/drinking needs, in the best way I knew how...with drinking lots of water







:

Dawn


----------



## nonnymoose (Mar 12, 2004)

This is something to look forward to, because we're going to spend two weeks of August in a house with a water cooler, and DS2 is now vertical.







My older son is cautious with water dispensers, because we were visiting my MIL's when he was about two, and he reached waaaaaaaaay up on her fridge and poked the water dispenser on the door. It was COLD and it went right into his armpit!


----------



## jenmary (Jul 7, 2006)

at first, ds wanted to play with the dispenser. like the pp, i would give him a cup and put a little step so he could reach easily, and let him fill it an inch or so, then praise him for getting and drinking water from a cup without spilling it (when he didn't spill it, which was about 50/50 at first). DS is now 21 months and hasn't tried to play with the dispenser since the first week or two we had it.

a lot of redirecting when he wanted to push the button *just* to see the water come out, and a lot of praise when he used it to get a drink. I also let him play with (tap) water in cups and bowls often, pouring it back and forth, usually on the porch, sometimes on a little tray table in the kitchen. i keep a beach towel nearby for the inevitable spills. its just water!


----------



## myrmom (Aug 19, 2004)

we gate off our kitchen...we have too much they can get into in the kitchen and this is way easier then baby proofing the whole kitchen...they can only be there when i'm in there.


----------



## Three~Little~Birds (Jan 10, 2005)

We asked the people who delivered our bottled water about any childproofing options, and lo and behold thwy happened to have childproof nozzles. It was great. They were apparantly about $10.00 at the time but they sent ours to us for free - one per existing customer, they said







. It made life a little easier.
The company was Labrador water. I am in Canada, but presumably they would ship to you (providing it is compatable with your dispenser). Here is a link to their info (I hope that I am allowed to so this!):
http://www.ctidirectory.com/search/c...?company=12740
HTH!


----------



## Hevyne (Mar 30, 2006)

I have the same problem w/ my kids too. I looked at the link...where are the childproof tabs? Am I just missing it b/c I can't see through my eyelids?...I need some sleep I think.


----------



## HarperRose (Feb 22, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dawncayden* 
We had the same problem. I first started letting him help me fill my glass, and I'd say, 'more...more...ok thank you, thats enough' and about an hour later we would fill it again. I was drinking lots of water







which is good anyway. Now we just give him a glass of his own and he fills it about an inch, then goes and sits in his chair and drinks it, then gets back up and fills it again...over and over. Its great that he loves water so much, and drinks a fair amount. Sometimes the glass gets emptied onto the floor, and then I say, 'ok all done then', and the glass is taken away.

So to sum it up, I just had to meet his water play/drinking needs, in the best way I knew how...with drinking lots of water







:

Dawn

I like this approach. Good idea!


----------



## onlyboys (Feb 12, 2004)

Our "childproof nozzles" weren't hard enough to figure out. My 18 month old had them solved in a couple of days. Alas, nothing has helped. I've learned not to blink, or we'll be swimming. We've finally drained it and will use it again when the kids are more civilized.


----------



## I STIK M (Dec 12, 2004)

ohhh ds loves the water. he is allowed one cup when we are in an office, so now he will ask every other person there if they want some water, and will get it for them, actually, he will tell them " hey, lady, lady, you wants some water please, u r soo thirsty, yes, please, ok, lady, i gets some for YOU!" and so it goes. so far, thankfully, either people like it or they are nice enough to pretend they are thirsty......
then there is the flip side of the water dispenser- more trips to the potty! " hey, lady, hey , man over there, i have-to-go-potty-pee-pee now, ill go take my turn , then u go pee pee potty, ok, lady, u go peee after me" gotta love the 3's.........







:


----------



## bobandjess99 (Aug 1, 2005)

We had this problem..to the tune of 5 gallns of water flooding our kitchen when we turned our back one day. *sigh*

Anyway, we have a small table - not sure what it is really, perhaps a little tv stand, or even a nightable/endtable? It's small. We put the water dispenser on top of it. It raises it up so that the nozzles are right at about my chest level, so still convenient, but out of dd's reach.


----------

